# New personal blog.



## Solace (Feb 12, 2006)

So.. yeah i setup a blog and a gallery - I want to try to keep some photos organized, plus ive tried for 2 years now to get into photography, this is my 3rd attempt  We shall see

http://blog.guildsolutions.com/


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent. Very informative. Good luck with keeping it updated!


----------



## krazykidd86 (Jul 27, 2005)

Cool, I like it. Getting into photography can be a tricky thing...especially with all the new changing tech out there. If you don't have the funds for the good stuff (depending on what you want to shoot), it becomes disheartening. 

Good luck! roud:

the KK


----------

